# Hypomelanistic??



## sparkle

Is hypomelanistic a morph of its own and if so can someone explain what it is...

or is it a term used to describe a shade of morph ...

or thirdly is it both the above...

cheers


----------



## wohic

hypomelanistic actually means without dark pigment

so in a corn it is 'without black' in a leo it would be very reduced spots and so on,
hope this is a little help


----------



## captaincaveman

wohic said:


> hypomelanistic actually means without dark pigment
> 
> so in a corn it is 'without black' in a lea it would be very reduced spots and so on
> hope this is a little help


 

sorry i hate correcting people, but hypomelanistic means reduced dark(melanin), amelanistic means lacking


----------



## wohic

captaincaveman said:


> sorry i hate correcting people, but hypomelanistic means reduced dark(melanin), amelanistic means lacking


sorry my bad, thanks for correcting me though :grin1:


----------



## captaincaveman

sparkle said:


> Is hypomelanistic a morph of its own and if so can someone explain what it is...
> 
> or is it a term used to describe a shade of morph ...
> 
> or thirdly is it both the above...
> 
> cheers


ive always assumed that hypomelanistic means reduced melanin, in relation to a common corn, but you can have hypo anery(eg ghost), hypo miami(crimson), hypo caramel(amber)etc etc


----------



## captaincaveman

wohic said:


> sorry my bad, thanks for correcting me though :grin1:


 
sorry, i really hate doing that, i always cringe as im posting it:lol2:


----------



## wohic

captaincaveman said:


> sorry, i really hate doing that, i always cringe as im posting it:lol2:


dont be daft, i have been keeping reptiles for ever but only reciently decided to get my head round morphs and have a go at breeding corns so I am learning as i go (mind you arn't we all ?)


----------



## Ssthisto

sparkle said:


> Is hypomelanistic a morph of its own and if so can someone explain what it is...
> 
> or is it a term used to describe a shade of morph ...
> 
> or thirdly is it both the above...
> 
> cheers


Generally speaking, both 

Some species have a simple recessive mutation that reduces the amount of black - these are "hypomelanistic-effect" mutations, and can be called a "morph" quite reasonably. (Corn snakes - which actually have five separate mutations that produce animals with reduced black colouring... only one of which is CALLED "hypo")

Some species have what looks like an incomplete-dominant mutation that reduces the amount of black. These are also hypomelanistic-effect mutations and a valid morph. (Leopard geckos, particularly - it looks like a "Hypo" is het for the gene and a "super hypo" is homozygous)

And any animal that shows less black than usual - whether it be due to a recessive mutation, an incomplete-dominant one, or just "Spot here has less black than Fido" - can be called "Hypo" as well. For example, I'm a hypomelanistic human - I show less black than other members of my species.


----------



## captaincaveman

wohic said:


> dont be daft, i have been keeping reptiles for ever but only reciently decided to get my head round morphs and have a go at breeding corns so I am learning as i go (mind you arn't we all ?)


 
yeah, im the same, been keeping nearly two decades but only been a short while with morphs and i still struggle regularly on some things, the ultra gene being one of them, it gets in there slowly:lol2:


----------



## sparkle

thanks thats what i thought 

its the single only thing i understand about morphs xx


----------



## dubs2000uk

*help.*

Ok people, I'd like some advice..

I have a male super hypo Honduran milk snake & have paired him with a hybino female, providing mating is successful, what genetic trait will i get with the offspring?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJ Villa

hmm are you sure it's a super hypo?... in the milksnake that is a combination of normal hypo & extreme hypo and are VERY rare in the uk.


----------



## dubs2000uk

unless the shop owner who is a friend who I got him from is a liar, yes he's a super hypo. lol
Although I will check again with him as were were doing a lot of talkin about gene types & i could've got crossed wires. he matches pics i've checked but will confirm.


----------



## eeji

are hypo and extreme hypo in hondos different genes?


----------



## dubs2000uk

Ok, the male isn't a super hypo, just a hypo. Can anyone answer my question or is it not that simple?


----------



## paulh

Now that the super hypo complications are taken care of, it's fairly simple.

Hybino is a combination of hypo and albino. Both hypo and albino are recessive to their normal counterparts. 

hypo albino X hypo -->
100% hypo het albino 
(Odds per egg.)

If any hybino babies show up, then the hypo parent is het albino. If any other morphs turn up, then both parents are heterozygous for the relevant mutant gene(s).

Hope that helps.


----------



## dubs2000uk

Thanks, I guess I'll just have to wait & see what happens, providing they get it on etc. I'll keep y'all updated.


----------

